# help Lh levels, too high?



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

hi ladies, just a quickie,

i got my results for my fsh and Lh, my fsh is 5.5 and my Lh is 6.5.
i was just wondering what the importance is of Lh because im worried that mine might be a bit high as most of you seem to have around 4.5?

  

love maz xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Maz

I was told that they like FSH and LH to be pretty much in a 1:1 ratio or LH to be lower than FSH. 

On my first cycle, mine were within 0.1 of each other . This time, my LH was way higher than my FSH - I can't remember exactly but my FSH was in the 6 area and LH in the 9 area. Of course it could have been coz my hormones were a bit all over the place as it was first period post m/c and also my period was very light because I had an ERPC and so it was difficult to tell what day I was on and I think it was day 5 or 6. My clinic weren't bothered. 

I have to say that your ratio's don't sound like anything that the clinic would be particularly concerned about in fact an FSH of 5.5 is good.

Lou
X


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

On this cycle my  fsh-5,Lh-8

I think anyways  yeah iam sure thats wot they were and i waa told they were fine!!

Goodluck looks like things are moving along for u

love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Maz yours is fine nothing to worry about and a great FSH result my LH was 13 or something very high this is due to pcos but my clinic were only intrested in the FSH ! 

So it's a good results i would be very happy with that ! 

Sara xxx


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

dont worry maz my lh is 10.1 and fsh 4.6 i have pco so thats why mines high its the fsh they are interested in luv gail


----------

